

How ESPN Is Shooting the X Games with Drones, a New Profession - qribd
http://www.popularmechanics.com/how-to/blog/espn-winter-x-games-2015-aspen

======
SlipperySlope
The US aviation regulators appear to have reasonable constraints on the use of
aerial drones for recording this sporting event. One can expect that the
precedent will make it easier for future high-value uses.

Perhaps too, there will be an increasing demand for quiet aerial vehicles.

